# Time to get back on the wagon



## Sheilagh1958 (May 8, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day I am going to get back on the diet and exercise wagon after slipping off it over the last few months.......and boy its amazing how fast you can go back to your old ways and those pounds can slip back on only 4 pounds but I can really tell and I have decided that enough is enough time to loose some more weight and start exercising again.

My fridge is now full (well not quite full) of nice healthy foods and my training shoes are now coming back out............time to start going on my 30mins walk each day and 30 mins on my exercise bike every other day like I did when I was first diagnosed.

SO  hopefully by the end of this month I can get those four pounds back off and start adding my future losses to the WLG 

COME ON SHEILAGH YOU CAN DO THIS


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2011)

Sheilagh I wish you good luck, you can do this x


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2011)

We're right behind you Sheilagh! Go for it!


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2011)

Good luck Sheilagh. Do you have a real bike? Then you could use your 30 mins cycling to get somewhere (personally, I'll be cycling to a hospital appointment & supermarket today and cycled round trips of 3 or 7 miles to work last 3 days) and get some sunshine for vitamin D at the same time.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 9, 2011)

I have actually got a real bike haven't used it for quite a while you have just give me the luck up the pants I need to get it out and dust those cobwebs of it.  Can't travel to work on it but could go for a little ride on these evenings


----------



## Mark T (May 9, 2011)

I just dusted off my old bike this weekend as well, been more then a few years since I last rode it!  Other then flat tyres it was still in good condition!

Is there any nice areas to ride around near you?  I can ride down the side of my local canal, although the path is a bit poor in places (and not much room for passing should there be anyone coming in the opposite direction).

Look forward to seeing you in the WLG


----------



## FM001 (May 9, 2011)

Good luck Sheilagh.


----------



## lucy123 (May 9, 2011)

Yeah Sheilagh - come on you can do it!


----------



## MargB (May 9, 2011)

Sheilagh - of course you can do it.  If you are ready and you want to, go for it.  

We know you by now.


----------



## cazscot (May 9, 2011)

Good luck Sheilagh, I started back on my healthy eating on Saturday so you are not the only one back on the wagon.  Good luck  xxx


----------



## Copepod (May 9, 2011)

Glad you like the idea of "real" cycling, Sheilagh. Seeing your location, I've just googled and found a few links that might help eg
http://www.middlesbrough.gov.uk/ccm...vices/middlesbrough-cycle-circuit/directions/ (Prissick cycling route maps)
http://www.middlesbrough.gov.uk/ccm...d-streets/where-can-i-walk-and-cycle/cycling/ (8 routes linked from this page)

Northern Navigators is the orienteering club for Tyneside south of River Tyne, aprts of Northumberland and County Durham http://www.northern-navigators.org.uk/ Cleveland Orienteering Klub covers Cleveland, south County Durham & parts of North Yorkshire (and uses Swedish spelling of club) see http://www.clok.org.uk/ I an several NN and CLOK (as well as NATO - Northumberland And Tyneside Orienteers) races when living in Tyneside for a year a few years ago - friendly clubs, good events, many are suitable for beginners and there's usually help for novices if you make yourself known at registration. Errington Woods in Feb 2007 is still the only orienteering race when I've seen a hare!


----------



## alisonz (May 9, 2011)

I'm going to have to join you Sheilagh I have well and truly fallen off the wagon this last few weeks. I have decided to join a gym at my local pool so I can swim after. Fingers crossed the weight loss starts again


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 9, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Glad you like the idea of "real" cycling, Sheilagh. Seeing your location, I've just googled and found a few links that might help eg
> http://www.middlesbrough.gov.uk/ccm...vices/middlesbrough-cycle-circuit/directions/ (Prissick cycling route maps)
> http://www.middlesbrough.gov.uk/ccm...d-streets/where-can-i-walk-and-cycle/cycling/ (8 routes linked from this page)
> 
> Northern Navigators is the orienteering club for Tyneside south of River Tyne, aprts of Northumberland and County Durham http://www.northern-navigators.org.uk/ Cleveland Orienteering Klub covers Cleveland, south County Durham & parts of North Yorkshire (and uses Swedish spelling of club) see http://www.clok.org.uk/ I an several NN and CLOK (as well as NATO - Northumberland And Tyneside Orienteers) races when living in Tyneside for a year a few years ago - friendly clubs, good events, many are suitable for beginners and there's usually help for novices if you make yourself known at registration. Errington Woods in Feb 2007 is still the only orienteering race when I've seen a hare!



Thanks for your support everyone 

Prissick cycle track has just opened in the last few months and is only about a 5 minute cycle to from my house so I have got no excuse have I. I went on the exercise bike tonight ...............my husband has just got in from work so is going to give my bike a quick once over to make sure it is safe for purpose. So tomorrow I will venture out on my first real bike ride for a few years.......just hope I can still do it.

My husband is going to do the Coast to Coast cycle ride in June who know I might be joining him in a few years time


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 10, 2011)

Been on my bike tonight for the first time in years. Was a bit wobbley but things will only get better


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Been on my bike tonight for the first time in years. Was a bit wobbley but things will only get better



Sheilagh sounds like your taking the bull by the horns, well done for getting back in the saddle so to speak x


----------



## Copepod (May 11, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Been on my bike tonight for the first time in years. Was a bit wobbley but things will only get better



You probably know this, but there's a speed below which it is impossible to ride without wobbling - sometimes faster is more stable, although obviously, not recklessly fast to endanger other road users, pedestrians stepping off pavement into road / cycle path without looking etc.


----------



## donnarob (May 18, 2011)

Sheilagh, Can I buddy you up.  I've fallen a bit by the wayside too and need to get a grip!  I know exactly what you mean, when first diagnosed, you're full of vim, vigour and enthusiasm and life just tends to get in the way!  >Moving house shortly so have been a bit preoccupied and stressed!!!!   A little bit too much vino and not enough exercise methinks!! 

Donna


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 22, 2011)

Donna of course you can buddy me up. We can do this can't we Donna we will go on virtual bike rides and walks together.

 My daughter has ordered her wedding dress today for her wedding next summer so the wedding has no become a reality so really would love to loose a couple of stones by then. She looked stunning in it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## AJLang (May 27, 2011)

Sheilagh can I join you as well please?  I'm get increasingly determined to get back on the bandwagon after putting on ten pounds in ten weeks


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 27, 2011)

AJ of course you can joins us. Its scary how fast the weight can go back on and our old habits comeback isnt it.

I have started to exercise again more regualarly and although the weight loss is slow its now starting to go in the right direction. If I loose one more pound I will go into the 12 stone somthings again hope I can do it by next week.

13 is defintely an unlucky number much prefer the 12's


----------



## AJLang (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Sheilagh.  Wow well done with your weight loss!  One more pound until 12 stone something is absolutely brilliant - I can't wait to hear that you've achieved this and hope that in a few weeks I will be able to do the same....the thought of the scales saying 12 stone 13 pounds is very exciting


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 28, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Thanks Sheilagh.  Wow well done with your weight loss!  One more pound until 12 stone something is absolutely brilliant - I can't wait to hear that you've achieved this and hope that in a few weeks I will be able to do the same....the thought of the scales saying 12 stone 13 pounds is very exciting



She hey it happened this morning 12st 13lbs. Let's hope it not just a fluke weigh in.


----------



## AJLang (May 28, 2011)

Wow that's fantastic mega congratulations.  You must be thrilled I know that I would be


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

Terrific news Sheilagh!


----------

